# Tìm đại lý thiết kế, thi công máy lạnh multi  chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất



## diem.hlv123 (16/11/20)

*THIẾT KẾ, THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH MULTI VÀ NHỮNG ĐIỀU CHƯA BIẾT.*


Máy lạnh multi đã không còn là một sản phẩm quá mới lạ với nhiều chủ đầu tư, nhưng số người thực sự hiểu và quyết định chi tiền để để đầu tư cả một hệ thống như thế thì rất ít, có thể là do sự nghi ngờ về chất lượng làm mát, nghi ngại về chi phí đầu tư ban đầu hay khá là phân vân giữa máy lạnh cục bộ và máy lạnh multi…


+++ Bài viết tham khảo thêm: 
*Chuyên tư vấn, thiết kế, thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh multi chuyên nghiệp nhất*







_Máy lạnh multi 1 dàn nóng kết nối nhiều dàn lạnh khác nhau _



*THIẾT KẾ, THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH MULTI CÓ ĐIỂM GÌ THU HÚT KHÁCH HÀNG?*


*Tiết kiệm không gian, đảm bảo tính thẩm mỹ*


Các căn hộ chung cư hay biệt thự liền kề sang trọng thường có diện tích ban công để lắp đặt dàn nóng rất nhỏ hẹp vì vậy nếu bạn muốn lắp máy lạnh cho tất cả các phòng mà theo phương án thông thường thì ban công của bạn sẽ không đủ diện tích để lắp số lượng dàn nóng tương ứng với số phòng trong đó.



=> Trong trường hợp này, máy lạnh multi với chỉ 1 dàn nóng sẽ giúp bạn tiết kiệm được không gian, đem lại mỹ quan cho căn hộ. Ngoài ra, nó cũng sẽ giảm bớt tiếng ồn khi trên bức tường ban công nhà bạn không còn phải “gánh” nhiều dàn nóng.










*Dàn lạnh đa dạng theo ý thích và điều kiện của người dùng.*


Máy lạnh multi có hệ thống dàn lạnh đa dạng như dàn lạnh treo tường, dàn lạnh âm trần, dàn lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió và được lắp đặt tùy theo sở thích và điều kiện của người dùng.



Ban đầu bạn muốn lắp máy lạnh multi với dàn lạnh treo tường để tiết kiệm chi phí thì sau này vẫn có thể thay sang kiểu dáng khác như âm trần, giấu trần nối ống gió… mà không phải thay đổi cục nóng bên ngoài.








_Dàn lạnh multi đa dạng: treo tường, âm trần cassette, giấu trần nối ống gió cho bạn thỏa thích lựa chọn_



*Tiết kiệm điện năng lên đến 30% nhờ công nghệ Inverter và khả năng làm lạnh theo từng khu vực.*


Không phải lúc nào bạn cũng có nhu cầu sử dụng máy lạnh cho tất cả các phòng. Chính vì thế, khi không cần thiết sử dụng máy lạnh tại một gian phòng, bạn chỉ việc tắt thiết bị đó, hệ thống máy lạnh multi sẽ tập trung làm lạnh cho những phòng đang sử dụng, giúp tiết kiệm điện hơn khá nhiều so với dòng máy lạnh thông thường.



 Ngoài ra, các dòng máy lạnh multi đều được tích hợp công nghệ Inverter giúp tiết kiệm điện năng tiêu thụ lên đến 30%.










*Hoạt động độc lập từng dàn lạnh với nhau.*


Tuy sử dụng chung một dàn nóng, nhưng không đồng nghĩa rằng khi bạn bật công tắc là toàn bộ dàn lạnh trong nhà sẽ hoạt động. Mỗi dàn lạnh khác nhau sẽ có những điều khiến khác nhau, không chung đụng nhau, chính vì vậy người dùng có thể dễ dàng điều chỉnh nhiệt độ của từng dàn lạnh mà không làm ảnh hướng đến các dàn lạnh khác trong nhà.



Xem thêm: Chuyên tư vấn, thiết kế, thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh multi chuyên nghiệp nhất








_Dàn nóng multi Daikin được chụp thực tế_



*THIẾT KẾ, THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH MULTI CÓ NHỮNG MẶT HẠN CHẾ NÀO?*


*Chi phí lắp đặt ban đầu là khá cao.*


Hệ thống máy lạnh multi thật sự không phù hợp với những gia đình có điều kiện kinh tế hạn hẹp, vì căn bản, một cục nóng thôi cũng đã tiêu tốn từ 30 – 50 triệu đồng và chưa tính đến các dàn lạnh và chi phí vật tư lắp đặt.



*Không có quá nhiều sự lựa chọn về các thương hiệu máy lạnh multi.*


Chỉ một số ít hãng nổi tiếng sản xuất hệ thống này như Daikin, Mitsubishi Heavy, LG…không có nhiều thương hiệu để lựa chọn. Một phần vì đây là một sản phẩm đòi hỏi độ chính xác cao trong sản xuất, cho nên chỉ những thương hiệu thật sự chất lượng, thật sự tốt thì mới có thể phân phối dòng sản phẩm này.



*Khó khăn khi vận hành và sửa chữa nếu có một dàn lạnh bị hỏng.*


Thi công máy lạnh multi còn có một nhược điểm cho người dùng về kết cấu của chúng. Chính vì kết cấu chỉ sử dụng 1 dàn nóng cho nhiều dàn lạnh nên trong quá trình sử dụng, nếu dàn nóng gặp vấn đề thì các dàn lạnh ở các phòng phải tạm dừng hoạt động hết. Và ngược lại, nếu dàn lạnh nào ở các phòng gặp vấn đề hư hỏng thì buộc phải tạm dừng tất cả các phòng trong quá trình sửa chữa.








_Kỹ thuật Hải Long Vân đang thi công hệ thống đường ống cho máy lạnh multi _



*CÓ NHỮNG HÃNG NÀO PHÂN PHỐI MÁY LẠNH MULTI TỐT NHẤT?*


Về việc nên sử dụng và đầu tư vào hãng nào để có được một hệ thống *máy lạnh multi* thật sự hoàn hảo, thật sự chất lượng cần phải tìm hiểu rất kĩ, đặc biệt là với cả một hệ thống máy lạnh multi lớn như vậy, chi phí phải lên đến hàng tỷ thì đương nhiên phải thận trọng.



Hiện nay nên thị trường tập trung phân phối 3 dòng máy lạnh multi chính.




Máy lạnh multi Daikin.
Máy lạnh multi Mitsubishi Heavy.
Máy lạnh multi LG.


*Vậy nên lựa chọn thương hiệu nào để thi công máy lạnh multi?*


Tùy vào sở thích, đặc điểm không gian chung cư và điều kiện chi trả của mỗi người mà sẽ có những sự lựa chọn khác nhau. Vì thế, không thể nói chính xác được đâu mới là thương hiệu tốt nhất, phù hợp nhất với bạn để thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh multi cho chung cư, tất cả còn cần phải dựa vào nhiều yếu tố khác nhau để đánh giá và đưa ra lời khuyên cụ thể cho từng người.










*ĐẠI LÝ NÀO CHUYÊN BÁN VÀ THIẾT KẾ, THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH MULTI CHUYÊN NGHIỆP NHẤT?*


Công ty Hải Long Vân, là đại lý chuyên bán và thiết kế, thi công máy lạnh multi chuyên nghiệp nhất tại TP. Hồ Chí Minh nói chung và các tỉnh lân cận nói riêng. Chúng tôi hy vọng được đồng hành cùng bạn trong quá trình lựa chọn, thi công và lắp đặt, góp phần “tô điểm”, làm trang hoàng thêm cho ngôi nhà cuả bạn.



Là đại lý cấp 1 của nhiều thương hiệu máy lạnh multi Daikin, Mitsubishi Heavy, LG, được ủy quyền và phân phối trực tiếp các sản phẩm từ trụ sở chính của hãng, cam kết 100% là hàng chất lượng, xuất đủ hóa đơn chứng từ ghi rõ nơi xuất xứ, có giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ.



Với kinh nghiệm 7 năm trong việc là đại lý chuyên phân phối - thiết kế - thi công máy lạnh multi, đã từng lên ý tưởng, tư vấn, thiết kế và thi công cho nhiều công trình lớn như biệt thự liền kề, chung cư cao cấp, nhà phố… Vì thế, chúng tôi vô cùng tự tin sẽ mang đến cho bạn một công trình hoàn hảo nhất nhé!










*KẾT LUẬN.*


Hải Long Vân đảm bảo sẽ mang đến cho bạn những sản phẩm và dịch vụ tốt nhất, quy trình làm việc chuyên nghiệp nhất với hơn 10 năm kinh nghiệm, chuyên phân phối và thi công máy lạnh multi cho nhiều công trình lớn trên các quận 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, Tân Bình, Bình Tân, Tân Phú, Phú Nhuận, Bình Thạnh, Gò Vấp, Thủ Đức, huyện Hooc Môn, Củ Chi, Cần Giờ, Nhà Bè, và các tỉnh lân cận Bình Dương, Đồng Nai, Long An, Tiền Giang,…



Lưu ngay lại Hotline 0909 787 022 – Mr Hoàng để được báo giá, tư vấn và hỗ trợ khảo sát công trình, dự toán tổng chi phí thi công máy lạnh multi nhanh chóng, chuyên nghiệp và uy tín nhất miền Nam.

Link bài viết: https://maylanhhailongvan.vn/tin-tuc/thiet-ke-thi-cong-may-lanh-multi-va-nhung-dieu-chua-biet.html


----------

